
Choosing an anti-virus program for Windows 7 - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/82422/choosing-anti-virus-program-windows-7
======
jacquesm
Could you please stop posting these inane itworld articles. Good stuff gets
pushed of the new page because of this.

